# 1936 Iver Johnson Super Mobike Delta Horn-lite and Defender Tail light



## zrosbo01 (Mar 25, 2022)

Hello all!

I am new to this site as I was directed here after reaching out for help from another source. I am having my 1936 Super Mobike restored, which has been in the family since being bought from the factory. The only parts that I seem to be missing are the Delta Horn-lite for the front fender and the Defender tail light. Does anyone here have or know of any that would be for sale? Attached is the factory receipt of features for the bike.

Thank you!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 25, 2022)

Lets see a picture of the bike!  Welcome to the CABE.

You are going to have better luck getting your lights if you put up a post in the wanted section.  Also look in the sales section; both come up with regularity.

Good luck!


----------



## zrosbo01 (Mar 25, 2022)

Thank you! I did not scroll down far enough to see that forum! I have updated my attachments here with the parts I have.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 25, 2022)

Please do not repaint that bicycle.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2022)

Way too nice to repaint! Just some cleaning and she'll be beautiful! As they say, "It's only original once"!


----------



## dasberger (Apr 14, 2022)

What a great project.  Love the factory build sheet!  As others have said that bike will clean up great!  Lots of info in the walls of the CABE on how to clean up everything...  way too cool as it is to "restore"  I'd clean, grease, ride and love that thing just the way it is!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2022)

Great bike and story! Should really think about keeping the original paint! What year is she? I may be wrong but I do not think a Defender light was a standard part on Ivers.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 14, 2022)

Build sheet is dated 6/1/36


__
		https://flic.kr/p/fzjJSK


----------



## locomotion (Apr 15, 2022)

please do NOT restore this bike! Preserve.
It will ruin the historical and monetary value
it's a rare bike, and seems pretty darn complete


----------

